

Recent Article Here, what was it? - bendauphinee

There was a post here a few weeks ago discussing offering cash incentives for bug fixes or adding features. Can anyone link it to me?
======
10ren
See if you can recall an exact phrase (even if short), and google for it (in
quotes of course).

It's amazingly effective - provided you get the phrase right. It's quite easy
to mis-recall, but for articles that strike me, there'll often be an arbitrary
fragment that stays with me. It's even better if you happen to recall the end
of one sentence and the start of the next - then, even two words can be
enough.

BTW: I found this (but it hasn't been submitted here):
<http://www.librarything.com/topic/98543> It's an example of someone actually
doing this. Here's another
[http://glovepie.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=185&st...](http://glovepie.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=185&start=20)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Was it this? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1580798>

Or this? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1532251>

If not, can you remember any specific words that were definitely in the post?

~~~
bendauphinee
Not about Google offering rewards. It was a blog post discussing the potential
for small ($1) amounts being used to prioritize some feature requests or bug
fixes.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Well, as I say, can you remember specific words? Did it use the word "bug" in
the title? Or "cash"? Or "money"?

What do you really remember?

~~~
bendauphinee
I do not remember any words of the title, and I didn't read any of the
comments. It was one of the link submissions that was on the homepage one day
recently.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Home page? Not the "New" page?

How recently? Can you remember what else you did that day? Can you remember
what time of day you saw it? All these things can be used to find a short list
of titles for you to skim read to see if you recognise it.

But I'm going to bed, so it won't be me. Good luck.

------
bendauphinee
Throw Away Your Bug Tracking System (apidesign.org)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1668780>

~~~
bendauphinee
Found thanks to <http://hckrnews.com/> listing articles in chronological
order.

